# Frage zu Relation



## JBenutzername (16. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine einfache Relation:

(PLZ, Ort, Straße)

In welcher Normalform befindet sie sich? In einem Prüfungsprotokoll wird behauptet, dass dieses Schema in 3NF sei, was ich nicht so recht glauben kann, denn Ort (Nichtschlüsselattribut) ist nicht voll funktional abhängig vom Schlüsselkandidaten (PLZ,Straße).


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Okt 2007)

Das ist meiner Meinung nach 2NF.


----------



## JBenutzername (16. Okt 2007)

Das würde ich auch so sagen. Ich dachte schon, dass ich der einzige wäre.  :lol:


----------

